# John Deere Engine Video Updated



## cfellows (May 10, 2009)

Here is an updated video of my completed JD Engine. You can see the adjustable balancing valves under each cylinder. These valves don't usually need adjusting once the cylinders are balanced. That's why they just have a screw slot and don't have handles. The overall speed is controlled by a ball valve.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRcpGWp1OA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CRcpGWp1OA8[/ame]

Chuck


----------



## RobWilson (May 10, 2009)

Wow that's a great engine and it sounds great too :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
Rob


----------



## Andy_B (May 10, 2009)

Great job Chuck. th_wav

Andy


----------



## itowbig (May 10, 2009)

i love the way it sounds great build :bow: thanks for showing us the vid very nice


----------



## rake60 (May 10, 2009)

That engine has scale *SOUND!*
Beautiful craftsmanship Chuck!  :bow: :bow: :bow:

Rick


----------



## Maryak (May 10, 2009)

Chuck,

Looks and sounds fantastic. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## Paolo (May 10, 2009)

Whaooooooooooooooo fantastic sound!!!! th_wav


----------



## BRI (May 11, 2009)

Nice sounding and looking engine Chuck. BRI


----------



## BMyers (May 18, 2009)

great sound ! th_wav


----------



## bearcar1 (May 18, 2009)

Sounds like when you drop the four bottom plow into new earth in the spring. Very scale sounding. Quite unmistakable. :bow:

BC1


----------



## cfellows (May 19, 2009)

Thanks for kind words, all!

Chuck


----------



## putputman (May 19, 2009)

Chuck, of all of my engines, gas, steam/air, the John Deere is the one I play with and show off the most. You should be proud of that design. It is yours. :bow: :bow: :bow: 

I am looking forward to next winter, when you are settled in your new home, have Alibre mastered, and have the new air "Hoglet" designed and built.


----------



## cfellows (May 20, 2009)

Thanks, Arv.

I've got my shop pretty well packed up. If things go according to plan, we'll be out of this house mid june or so. Don't have a house in Austin yet, so I have no idea when I'll have my shop set up again. I do know it can't be soon enough!

Guess I should use this time to practice Alibre...

Chuck


----------



## dparker (Jun 7, 2009)

Chuck:
Great little engine there! I really like the sound, it reminds me of my younger days raking hay with a trip rake behind a tricycle style John Deer. Kept me busy trying to steer at the small end of the field while using the hand clutch and pulling the rope to trip the rake all at the same time.
Fascinating build and a familiar color.
don


----------



## wmf138 (Jun 7, 2009)

Very nice 

You gotta be pleased sounds sweet

Wayne


----------



## vlmarshall (Jun 7, 2009)

I love the way that thing sounds. :bow:


----------

